# 4/1/08 - ODNR Looking For At Least 18 New Wildlife Officers



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Applications are being accepted from Monday, April 7 through Friday, May 2, for the next state wildlife officer training school. ODNR is seeking to fill at least 18 new wildlife officer positions throughout Ohio.

More...


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

swim 100 yards in 5 mins? i like how that is in bold print, shoot i swam it in 59 seconds last year in high school!


----------

